# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Комп тормозит,подвисает,не видит DVD дисковод

## electrik_3

Всем привет!Люди,помогите...2 месяца назад купил себе комп :
AMD Athlon II 425х3 Socket AM3 2.7GHz 1.5MB 95W tray
DDR II 2048MB PC2-6400 PQI(800MHz)
512MB PCI-E GeForce 9800GT with CUDA Inno3D N98GT-5DDV-C3DX DDR3 256bit
MB Asrock nVIDIA GeForce 7025 N68-S mATX
DVD+-RW LG 22-NS40 Black
Корпус LinkWord B35 Black/Silver Sparkman 400W
SATA 500GB Seagate STM3500418AS 16MB 7200rpm
  Примерно через дней 5 началось следующее:
а) во время воспроизведения музыки (при приветствии windows также) секунд на 5 воспроизведение прекращается и появляется прерывистый звук,его как-бы заедает на одном месте,затем возобновляется на 20-40сек,затем снова заедание,и т.д.
б)при этих заеданиях перезагружаю.На стадии загрузки,когда предлагает войти в BIOS происходит зависание примерно на 1,5 мин затем загружается дальше но с торможением(примерно 40-60сек до полной загрузки).После этого заедание пропадает,но не всегда(бывало после 5го раза)
в)после 5ти дней такой работы начал пропадать в "Мой компьютер" DVD дисковод.При этом,если его не видно,комп,по-моему,работает нормально,если же есть- начинает тормозить,а если вставить диск и попытаться скопировать что-то - подвисает(RESETом перезагружаю)
  При этих "глюках" красный индикатор на системнике постоянно светится либо долгое время не светится.
После этого я беру комп и отношу в магазинчик,где мне его собирали,там форматируют жесткий и устанавливают другую ось,говорят что это всё из-за вирусов.Я устанавливаю AVAST как и в первый раз забрасываю несолько фильмов и игрушек.Проходит дней 5 - та же самая картина.Деинсталирую AVAST ставлю Dr.Web(удалил пару вирусов) - тормозит дальше.Переустанавливаю другую ось ставлю NOD32. 4дня - та же картина.На сегодняшний день переустанавливал ось раз 6. В магазине морозятся,по типу:"Это снова всё вирусы, с железом ничего не может быть,если бы сгорело - то вообще не работало бы,вобщем сам разбирайся.Тестировал железо Burnin Test - всё нормально. Да,ещё,все эти тормоза происходят не регулярно и по-моему независимо от запущеных приложений.
   Подскажите,в чём может быть проблема и как устранить её? PLEASE!

----------


## avemne

поставь последние обновления на винду, и попробуй привод отключить и без него проверить (если IDE).

----------


## fenix-ad

на Asrock платах в Биосе можно включить 4 ядро для AMD 3х ядерок-если интересно,скажу как...Система будет работать намного быстрее и стабильней.
По-моему,данные глюки скорее всего связанны
1. с оперативкой-может они тебе по ошибке поставили буфферизованную,а  Asrock не поддерживает...
2. Криво стоят драйвера,обнови--прога вроде для обновления дров называется DriverScanner
3.попробуй не подключать динамики и потестируй работу компа
4.удали dvd из системы полностью В реестре найти ключ: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4 D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
где нужно без всякого сожаления удалить параметры UpperFilters и LowerFilters. Перезагрузка,а потом подключи заново

----------


## Mark1C

Уважаемый electrik_3, тут на днях у одного пользователя была аналогичная проблема, только с клавиатурой, компьютер на отрез не видел клавиатуру, в БИОСе работала в Операционной системе нет, согласен с fenix-ad! Даю ссылку: http://www.maintenance1c-timashevsk....kod-oshibki-39 как исправить ситуацию, только вместо клавиатуры, нужно выбрать папку с CD|DVD и вопрос будет решен!

----------

